# و سُمع له من أجل تقواه!



## Fadie (6 يونيو 2008)

*و سُمع له من أجل تقواه!*​ 

*من ضمن شبهات غير المؤمنين حول حادثة صلب الرب يسوع المسيح , لإختلاف عقيدة المسلمين عن عقيدتنا , يقوم البعض بطرح شبهة مُلخصها كالتالى:*

*يقول القديس بولس فى رسالته الى العبرانيين :"** الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ" (عب 5 : 7) , فإن كان المسيح قد صُلب و مات على الصليب بالفعل , فكيف يقول بولس أن المسيح كان يتضرع الى الله الآب أن يخلصه من هذا الموت و بالفعل الله الآب سمع له – من أجل تقواه – و خلصه من هذا الموت؟ أليس هذا إقرار بعدم صلب المسيح و صحة المُعتقد الإسلامى فى هذه المسألة و بُطلان الإعتقاد المسيحى؟*

*فى الحقيقة , فقد رد الكثير من الباحثين على هذا الإعتراض , غير أن أقوى رد قرأته هو رد الأب القمص متى المسكين – نيح الله روحه – فى معرض تفسيره للرسالة. لذا , فقد نقلت تفسير قدسه لكم لمعرفة الفهم الحقيقى للنص فى ضوء القرائن المتاضمنة فى هذا الموضوع.*

*مرجع هذا الشرح هو:*

*الرسالة الى العبرانيين: شرح و دراسة , الأب القمص متى المسكين , إصدار دير القديس أنبا مقار ببرية شيهيت , الطبعة الثانية 2001 , ص 376 – 383.*



*Fadie – **Λυτρωτής*​ 
*Servant for Jesus*​ 


*"الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ" (عب 5 : 7).*


*تأتى هذه الآية كصدمة عنيفة بلبلت فكر كثير من المفسرين , و بالأكثر بسبب ورودها بعد النداء النبوى من السماء "أنت إبنى انا اليوم ولدتك" , و بعد القسم المُغلّظ من فم الله "أنت الكاهن الأبدى أمامى". و لكن هذا ما قصده كاتب الرسالة و أعتنى أن يُبرزه بهذه المفارقة الصارخة المُبكية!! لأن المجد الذى إرتفع إليه الإبن و الكهنوت الأبدى الذى استوى على عرشه السماوى لم يأتِ كمنحة أو كما من فراغ , بل قصد ق. بولس قصداً أن يُبرز و يُمعِن فى الإبراز , أنه عن ألم و آلام و عن إهانة و مهانة و فضيحة و عار , و إن لم تأبه بها قلوب رؤساء الكهنة و أتباعهم الذين وقفوا يعاينون مأساة و محنة إبن الله بقلوب الوحوش الكواسر , و هم يمزقون جسده و يدوسون كرامته كإنسان حتى العُرى و العار و دق الجسد بالمسمار. فهل تستكثر يا قارئى العزيز أن يصرخ و يزيد و بصراخ شديد و يبكى بدموع و أنين مسموع و تأوهات تكسر القلب , ناظراً إلى فوق , أن ينقذه من وعد بإنقاذه من أيدى الظالمين.*


*و هنا تزوغ نفسه فى سكرات الموت , و تداهمه سكتة القلب , ليتوقف القلب القدوس عن نبضات الحياة ليتم الفداء!! بل كيف نطيق أو نفهم أن مثل ضربات السياط التسع و الثلاثين الموجعة التى مزقت ظهره تنهال عليه و هو صامت أو مبتسم؟ هل يمكن؟ هل يُعقل؟ هل يُصدق؟ إن لم يكن المسيح بجسد خيالى – كما يقول الهراطقة – و يبالغون فى الهرطقة فيقولون إنه حتى على الصليب كان يضحك!! إن كان المسيح إنساناً كامل الاحاسيس و الشعور , و قد كان , فكل ضربة كان يقابلها حتماً أنين , و إن تكررت يقابلها بالضرورة تأوه , و إن زادت فلها بكل يقين شديد الصراخ , و إن بلغت العنف – و قد بلغت حتى الموت – تسيل الدموع بلا ضابط. و أى إنسان – و هو كان أنبل إنسان – يأتيه الموت كغادر ولا يطلب منه الخلاص؟ ثم أى تقى – و هو كان أتقى الأتقياء – يتضرع ولا يُسمع له من أجل تقواه؟*


*إن هذه الآية البليغة هى أبلغ آية فى توقيع أوصاف البشرية على المسيح كتوقيع سيمفونية إلهية رائعة الأنغام و الوقفات لكى يُسمع فى نهايتها هتاف المجد!! إن هذه الصرخات هى أصلاً و فى الحقيقة صرخاتنا[1] التى صرخها من أجلنا , و الدموع هى دموعنا و قد كان يبكى من أجلنا , و التوسلات هى توسلاتنا توسلها بإسمنا. لأنه إبن الله , فقد صمم أن يحمل كل أوجاعنا , فتحملها فى جسده الذى هو اصلاً جسدنا الذى لبسه عليه ليظهر به كإنسان خاطىء أمام الله أبيه لينال تعطفاته عن جنسنا , هذا البشرى الذى بلغ الذل بين الأجناس!! فنال , و سُمع له فسُمع لنا[2] و صرنا به أتقياء!! و فيه أبناء.*


*و لكن عجبى على قوم و مفسرين يستكثرون على المسيح الصراخ و هو مذبوح على الصليب!! كيف لا يزداد الصراخ على ضرب المسامير فى الجسد الغض ضربة بضربة , و بصرخة تلو صرخة , و هل قُد جسده من حديد؟ حتى الحديد إذا دُق فيه فله صدى الدق بما يساوى الدق أو يزيد!! و حين عُلق الجسد بمسمار على خشبة و أنحلت أوصاله و تقطعت أوتاره ألا يصاحبه الأنين؟ و أى نزيف ينزف و القلب لا يخفق , و الدوار لا يلمه و معه الأنين المكتوم؟*


*ألا لأن الإنجيل صمت و حبس أنفاسه حتى لا يوقعنا فى المشهد ذاته فنفقد الصواب , و يداهمنا الدوار و ربما الصراخ! فصدقنا الرواية كأنه صُلب فى صمت , و تقطعت شرايينه و نزف دماءه فى سكون , كمن يتفرج على صالبيه من علِ؟ هل نحن دوسيتيون[3]؟!!*


*و لما جائنا ق. بولس بهذه الرسالة يكشف طرفاً قليلاً و قليلاً للغاية عما حدث من على بعدِ , جزعنا و تمنينا منه الصمت كرامة للألوهية , مع أنه صمم أن يبلغنا الرسالة أنه تألم بالحق و فعلاً تألم , بكل ملابسات الألم من مشاعر و تعبيرات أثبتت صدق الألم بل نُبله بل مجده! و حقيقة موته و بالتالى حقيقة ثمن الخلاص الذى دُفع لأجل خلاصنا. فعلينا أن لا نستكثر صراخه و دموعه بل بالحرى نقدسها و نكرمها :"و بحبره شفينا...و الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" (إش 53 : 5 – 6).*


*"الذى فى أيام جسده"*


*الذى *ὃς* : إسم صلة يربط بين ما قيل عن المسيح فى الآية 5 أنه "لم يمجد نفسه" , و هو الشرط الثانى لصدق وظيفة رئيس الكهنة أنها من الله. و هنا يزيد عليها الشرط الأول إنه انسان أُخذ من بين أخوته حسب الشرط الواجب إتباعه فى تعيين رئيس الكهنة.*

*"فى أيام جسده"*


*ترجمنة حرفية من اليونانية , ترجمتها اللغة السيريانية "كان مدثراً بالجسد" , و هو الشرط الأساسى ليُحسب بشراً سوياً. و القصد طبعاً هو تحديد حياة المسيح على الأرض حيث الجسد موطن الضعف , هكذا صار فى وضع مماثل لنا تماماً بحسب طبيعتنا البشرية و هو فى زمن الإستعداد بتقبل دعوة الكهنوت. و ذلك فى مقارنة بعد تكميله شروط الدعوة "فى أيام جسده" , فى مقابل يوم "تعين ابن الله بقوة...بالقيامة من الأموات" (رو 1 : 4) , و إكتمال إستعلانه كرئيس كهنة بآن واحد.*


*و هكذا سنجد أنه فى ايام جسده أكمل كل ما للبشر ما يُحسب أنه ضعف البشرية , منع ان "جسده" كان غير قابل للفساد , الأمر الذى اكتشفته البشرية بعد قيامته من الأموات بجسده هو هو و جروحه عليه.*


*و لنا فى قوله "أيام جسده" مدخل لنتحسس من هذا التعبير أن ايام جسده كانت فترة زمنية محدودة و قليلة تُغاير تماماً من حيث الجوهر ما جاء فى هذه "الأيام". أسمع ما يقوله القديس متى عن هذا الذى صار له بعد هذه الأيام التى قضاها تحت ثِقل الجسد :"* *دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ......* *وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ" (مت 28 : 18 – 20).*


*"قدم بصراخ شديد و دموع طلبات و تضرعات"*


*هناك من يقول أن ق. بولس هنا يصف محنة جثيمانى[4] و صلاته المتكررة و سجدوه و عرقه المتصبب كالدم و النفس الحزينة حتى الموت بحسب الأناجيل , و لكن هذا القول مردود عليه , و إلا كيف سمع الله له "من أجل تقواه" فى طلبه أن تجوز عنه الكأس؟*


*و لكن بحسب هذه الرسالة نجد أن قوله "فى ايام جسده" تمنع تحديد الصراخ و الدموع بفترة معينة , فهنا يكون نظر ق. بولس مُتجهاً نحو بشرية المسيح فى صراعها الطويل مع أعداء الإنسان الذين صبوا جام غضبهم عليه مجاناً فيما قبل الصليب و على الصليب ايضاً.*


*و إذا رجعنا الى الأناجيل نجد هذه الآية موزعة على مواقف عدة , فنحن نسمع أن المسيح صرخ بصوت عظيم أمام قبر لعازر و بكى ايضاً و دمعت عيناه , و فى جثيمانى صلى طويلاً و حزيناً و سجد و سجد كثيراً و كرّر الصلاة و السجود ولا شك انه تخلل ذلك صراخ و دموع. كذلك نسمع انه طلب و طلب أن "تجوز عنه الكأس" بمعنى أن يُنقذ من الموت نفسه و ذلك بتعبير الرسالة الى العبرانيين "طلبات و تضرعات للقادر أن يخلصه من الموت" , إذاً فهذه التعبيرات لا تخرج عما ورد عن المسيح فى أيام جسده فى الأناجيل.*


*و لكن لكى يقف القارىء الموقف الواعى و الصريح و يُقيم هذه المحنة التى جازها المسيح كإنسان تجرّب بكل تجارب بنى الإنسان ماعدا الخطية وحدها , فعليه أن يقيس البداية و النهاية و يوازن بين ما قبل الصليب و ما بعد الصليب , لأنه بقدر ما تألم المسيح تمجد , و بقدر الهوان الذى عانى إرتفع فوق جميع السماوات , و بقدر ما وقع تحت سلطان المحاكم و الحُكام دُفع إليه كل سلطان مما فى السماء و على الأرض. و لكن ليس هذا كل ما هو على كفتى الميزان , بل بقدر ما تألم تأهل ليُعين المتألمين , و فى الهوان الذى عانى يذكر كل من وقع فى الهوان , و بقدر إنحنائه تحت سلطان القُساة و البُغاة يُقيم من سقطوا تحت القسوة و تحت بغى الباغين. ثم ألا ترى انه من أجلنا صرخ و من أجلنا بكى بدموع و من أجلنا قدم الطلبات و التضرعات المشفوعة بهذا البكاء و هذا الصراخ الشديد؟ هكذا فى الأول صرخ و بكى بطلبات و تضرعات كإنسان يجوز التجربة و المحنة , و فى الثانية و قد نال السلطان كرئيس كهنة يُقدم من جسده الذى ذاق المذلة و الهوان و به صرخ و بكى , نعم يقدمه – و قد أكمل به كل تجارب بنى الإنسان – ذبيحة عن كل الباكين و الصارخين , و يسمع طلبات المتوجعين و ينجيهم من محنة ذاقها هو بمرارتها و ينقذهم من موت أدرك طوله و عمقه!*


*أرأيت معى يا قارئى العزيز لماذا تجرب رئيس كهنتنا هكذا بكل تجارب بنى الإنسان؟*


*"للقادر أن يُخلصه من الموت"*


*قد ترجمتها اللغة السيريانية :"للقادر أن يقيمه من الموت" , و هى تحاول بذلك ان تعطى الترجمة نوعاً من الشرح الخاص. و لكن هذا يُحسب أحد المعانى و ليس كلها , فالآية تحتمل أن يخلصه من موت الجسد الأمر الذى يتضح من رواية الإنجيل :"الآن نفسى إضطربت , و ماذا أقول , الآب نجنى من هذه الساعة و لكن لأجل هذا أتيت الى هذه الساعة" (يو 12 : 27). كما يُحتمل فى كلام سفر العبرانيين هنا أن يُخلصه من الموت الى حياة جديدة.*


*و الذى نعلمه من كلام إنجيل ق. يوحنا فى الآية أعلاه أن الله لم يمنحه الخلاص من موت الجسد ولا هو إستحسنه , إنما كان ذلك اضطراب النفس البشرية من قهر الموت , الذى استطاع هو نفسه بموته راضياً أن يقهر سلطانه الى الأبد.*


*و لكن الآية باليونانية فيها "يُخلصه من الموت *σῴζειν ἐκ θανάτου*" , و بذلك تميل أكثر الى المعنى الذى ترجمت به اللغة السيريانية هذه الآية , أى يخلصه من خارج الموت أى بالقيامة و ليس يُخلصه من الموت نفسه بالجسد. و هذا هو الإحتمال الأكثر لياقة فى فهم فكر المسيح الذى هو نفسه يقول :"لأن إبن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك" (لو 16 : 10) , أى يخرجهم من عقوبة الموت بعد أن جازوها. و بحسب رأى العلامة أتريدج أنه لو كان القصد أن يخلصه من موت الجسد للزم ان يكون الحرف "من" الموت ليس *ἐκ* بل *απο*[5]**.*


*و واضح ان سفر العبرانيين هنا متأثر بالمزامير و هذه لغة المزامير فى الخلاص من الموت :"* *ارْجِعِي يَا نَفْسِي إِلَى رَاحَتِكِ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَحْسَنَ إِلَيْكِ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْقَذْتَ نَفْسِي مِنَ الْمَوْتِ وَعَيْنِي مِنَ الدَّمْعَةِ وَرِجْلَيَّ مِنَ الزَّلَقِ. أَسْلُكُ قُدَّامَ الرَّبِّ فِي أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ." (مز 116 : 7 – 9). و معروف ان هذا المزمور نبوة عن قيامة المسيح من الأموات بإنتصار , و الشكر هنا مقدم بلسان المسيح ان الله أنقذه من الموت بالقيامة.*


*هذا يُردده هوشع النبى بإحكام , و نقرأه هكذا :"* *مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ *ἐκ θανάτου* أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ (عقوبتك) يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ" (هو 13 : 14). و كلمة "عقوبتك" هى عن السبعينية.*


*و لكن الأكثر إيحاءً بأن طلبة المسيح فى سفر العبرانيين لينقذه الله من الموت هى الخلاص من البقاء فى الموت , هى أنها نفس طلبة المسيح فى الإصحاح 17 من إنجيل القديس يوحنا :"* *وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ" (يو 17 : 11). كذلك قوله عن القيامة من الموت :"الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ." (يو 17 : 4 – 5). بل و قوله الصريح لتلاميذه :"* *بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي (القيامة) لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ" (يو 16 : 16).*


*أما فى قوله :"و سُمع له من أجل تقواه" , فالإستجابة هنا واضحة أنها كانت بالقيامة من الأموات. و هذا يُفسّر بأبلغ بيان أن طلبته كانت ليخلصه من البقاء فى الموت أى ليحييه. لأنه من المستحيل ان يكون الله قد سمع له و نجاه من موت الجسد , لأنه مات بالفعل , و سفر العبرانيين يقول بأنه مات , و موته هو أساس السفر كله لأنه موت الكفارة و الذى أُستعلن به أنه رئيس كهنة.*


*و قوله "سُمع له (من أجل تقواه)" هو إفادة واضحة أنه , كونه بلا خطية فإن جسده لم ير فساداً بل قام من الأموات. لأن الخطية هى أساس الموت و البقاء فيه و عدم الخطية هو الدوس على سلطان الموت و الخروج منه بمجد عظيم. لأن "عدم الخطية" هو الوصلة السرية الفائقة الدقة و المعنى بين ما فيه للبشر و ما فيه للاهوت. فكونه بشراً , فإنه حتماً يموت , و كونه إلهاً , فإنه حتماً لا يموت. ففى هذه التضادة الكبرى , و بناء عليها , مات و قام من الأموات. و هذا هو ما صار إليه حالنا بموته الكفارى من أجلنا و بنا. فنحن كبشر حتماً نموت , و لأنه غُفرت خطايانا غفراناً مبيناً بكفارة قادرة مقتدرة بذبيحة المسيح , فلابد أن نقوم قيامة الصلاح للميراث المُعد.*


*"و سُمع له من أجل تقواه"*


*"تقواه": باليونانية = *εὐλαβείας* , و باللاتينية (فولجاتا) = *reverential

*و هى تأتى باليونانية بمعنى "مخافة الله".*

*توجد عند الله صلاة لابد أن تُستجاب و هذه هى نموذج الصلاة المُستجابة , فلو جمعنا مفردات هذه الصلاة العجيبة التى قدمها الرب يسوع فى حياته لوجدناها كالآتى : طلبات (كثيرة) , و تضرعات (كثيرة) , بصراخ شديد و دموع غزيرة , تسندها تقواه!! فبلغت أسماع الله و رضاه.*


*ليس من الضرورى أن تكون إستجابة الله لتضرعاته قد تمت فى الحال , لأن الله لم يكن ابداً فى عجلة من رفع الضيقات عن المسيح , لأن الآب هو الذى رضى بها له :"أما الرب فسُر بأن يسحقه بالحزن" (أش 53 : 10).*


*و لكن علينا ان نتبصر فى هذا الأمر لأن طلبات و تضرعات المسيح و الرد المباشر عليها بأنها سُمعت , هذا الفعل من المسيح و رد الفعل من الله بلغا معاً النهاية الموضوعة و المرسومة أن يصير رئيس كهنة , مُخلصاً و فادياً و حامل دم كفارته على يديه , أليس هذا يوضح أن صلواتنا و تضرعاتنا التى نقدمها بصراخ شديد و دموع يسندها جهادنا فى التقوى , تُسمع من خلال دم المسيح , و فى إستجابتها تتم خطة الله نفسها التى أختطها الرب يسوع بحياته و كهنوته و كفارته؟ و كأن المسيح قد وضع النموذج الحى الذى إن طبقناه يضمن لنا بلوغ قصد الله أن يصير "لنا جراءة و قدوم" إلى الآب به (أف 3 : 12)!!*


*لأن هنا حقيقة يبرزها لنا هذا السفر العجيب , و هى أنه بالتجسد و بأخذ المسيح اللحم و الدم ليشبه إخوته فى كل شىء حدث أمر سرى للغاية , و هو أن المسيح تضامن مع البشرية فى مصيرها أمام الله!! الذى أسماه القديس بولس فى بقية رسائله بالكنيسة التى هى جسده و نحن أعضاؤه و هو الرأس فيها , ثم الكنيسة عروس المسيح.*


*هنا فى سفر العبرانيين يقول هذا القول إنما فى تعبير خفى نلمحه بل نلمسه فى كل آية , أن بالتجسد دخل إبن الله فى حالة تضامن عملى مع البشرية , كل ما يجوزه يجوزه بها و معها و من أجلها , تماماً كما خُلقت هى أصلاً له و به و من أجله "الكل به و له قد خُلق" (كو 1 : 16)!! فالمسيح التقى مع خليقته – فى تضامن فائق – لنقل البشرية مما صارت إليه من العجز إلى ما له من كمال و مجد , وذلك من واقع إرتباطه بها أصلاً أنها به و له و من أجله خُلقت. فالآن إذا نزل هو إلى هوانها , فهذا من شدة تعلقه بها , بل و من شدة تعلقها به و إن لم تدرِ , لكى يصحح ما أصابها و يعيدها الى رتبتها الأولى. و هذا هو سر قول السفر:"* *لأَنْ لَيْسَ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ غَيْرُ قَادِرٍ أَنْ يَرْثِيَ لِضَعَفَاتِنَا، بَلْ مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا، بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ."(عب 4 : 15).*


*فتضامن المسيح مع البشرية – بالتجسد – جعله يحس بكل أحاسيسها و يسعد أن يسبر غور أوجاعها و آلامها , بل و يتمادى فى حبها :"أحبنى و أسلم نفسه لأجلى" (غل 2 : 20) , هذا هو هتاف البشرية كلها.*


*و فى هذا كله يظهر المسيح كأنه محاط بالضعف , و هكذا لاق به جداً أن يكون رئيس كهنة , و لكن ضعفه لم يكن عن خطية بل حباً فى أن يشارك الخطاة ليتأهل أن يكهن عنهم و بهم أمام الله!! و قد إشترك بالصدق فى كل محن الخطاة لكى يكون خبيراً فى تقديم مسألتهم أمام الله , بل "ليكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام". و هكذا تحلت قامة المسيح بالضعف – إرادياً – فأصبح لائقاً لمجد وظيفة رئيس كهنة فيما بعد:"* *لأَنَّهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مِنْ ضُعْفٍ لَكِنَّهُ حَيٌّ بِقُوَّةِ اللهِ. فَنَحْنُ أَيْضاً ضُعَفَاءُ فِيهِ، لَكِنَّنَا سَنَحْيَا مَعَهُ بِقُوَّةِ اللهِ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ" (2 كو 13 : 4).*


*و يرد ق. بولس على ضعف المسيح و جهالة الصليب عند اليونان بقوله العجيب :"* *لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ (إن جاز هذا القول) أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ (إن جاز هذا القول) أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ" (1 كو 1 : 25). و المعنى أن الجهالة فى نظر العلماء فيما عمله المسيح بإسم الله هو بعينه حكمة الله فى المسيح. و ما بدا على المسيح من ضعف (إرادى) بأسم الله هو بعينه قوة الله , فالمسيح نفسه هو:"قوة الله و حكمة الله"!! (1 كو 1 : 24).*



*إنتهى*​ 


[1] يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير تعليقاً على هذه الآية :"نحن الذين كنا فيه – كما فى مبدء ثان لجنسنا – نصلى بصراخ شديد و دموع و نطلب أن يُبطل سلطان الموت" PG 76:1392A
"لقد بكى بشرياً لكى يجفف دموعك و قدم طلبات و تضرعات للآب لطى يجعل أذن الآب صاغية لصلاواتك أنت أيضاً" PG 76:441

[2] "لكى يجعل صلاواتنا نحن ايضاً تصير مقبولة لدى الآب , لذلك قد وضع بنفسه بداية جديدة لفعل الصلاة , لكى يستميل بذلك أُذن الآب لصراخ الطبيعة البشرية" القديس كيرلس الكبير PG 76:1392A

[3] الدوسيتية هرطقة ظهرت فى القرن الأول , و إدعت ان جسد المسيح كان خيالياً و لم يكن حقيقياً.

[4] Moffat, James, A Critical & Exegetical Commentary On The Epistle To The Hebrews, (International Critical Commentary, 1924, reprint 1986) , P. 66
Montefiore, Hugh, The Epistle To The Hebrews , (Black's NT Commentaries, London 1964, reprint 1987) , P. 97
Bruce, F. F. , The Epistle To The Hebrews , (New London Commentaries 1964, 1977), P. 98 - 100

[5] Attridge, Harlod W., A Commentary On The Epistle To The Hebrews, (Hermaneia, A Critical & Historical Commentary On The Bible, Fortress Press, 1989), P. 150


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: و سُمع له من أجل تقواه!*

*قبله على جبينك اخى فادى استمتعت كثيرا بالرد ولكن القديس بولس حسم الامر بقوله....الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ .
الكتاب يفسر نفسه ولاغبار عليه *


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: و سُمع له من أجل تقواه!*

شرح و تفسير رائع للآية المقدسة
و يفيد في الرد على الشبهات حول صلب المسيح
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## ava bishoy son (28 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا اخى fadie*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على النقل 

انا من عشاق ومحبي الاب المتنيح متى المسكين 

وقد انار الرد عيوني على حقائق كثيرة لنا في الصليب والقيامة 
فعلا الان فهمت كيف نستطيع  ان (نتقدم بثقة الى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونا في حينه)(عبرانيين 4: 16)

هذه الثقة التي لنا في عمل المسيح الذي ارضى الآب .

شكرا مرة اخرى لكل من تعب لكل يجعل عيون اذهاننا مستنيرة 
(مستنيرة عيون اذهانكم لتعلموا ما هو رجاء دعوته وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه في القديسين19 وما هي عظمة قدرته الفائقة نحونا نحن المؤمنين حسب عمل شدة قوته 20 الذي عمله في المسيح اذ اقامه من الاموات واجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات) 
(افسس 1: 18 - 20)

اشكرك يا يسوع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2012)

موضوع  رائع نقدمه للباحثين عن الحق.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 أبريل 2012)

*رد الدكتور هولي بايبل
**العدد الثاني*
*
* 
*وهو تفسير هذه المقوله كما وضحها معلمنا بولس الرسول * 
*
* 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 5: 7*
*
* 
*الَّذِي، 			فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ 			بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طَلِبَاتٍ 			وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ 			يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ 			لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،*
*
* 
*وابدا اولا بجزء هام وهو في ايام جسده * 
*
* 
*فما تعني جزئية في ايام جسده ؟ * 
*
* 
*واضرب مثال توضيحي * 
*
* 
*لو قلت في ايام مرضي هي توضح ثلاث مراحل المرحله الاولي ما قبل المرض والثانية اثناء المرض ( بدخول العدوي كشئ مؤقت ) والثالثة بعد شفائي من المرض * 
*
* 
*وبتطبيقه علي كلمات معلمنا بولس الرسول فهو يقول المسيح له حالة قبل التجسد وهو الطبيعه الالهية فقط*
*و في اثناء التجسد وهو اتحاد الطبيعه الالهية بالبشرية فصار ابن لله وابن الانسان وهذا ما شرحه بولس الرسول بنفسه ايضا * 
*
* 
*فيلبي 2 : 6- 8*
*6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.
7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.*
*
* 
*وحال ما بعد القيامه وهو كما شرحه ايضا معلمنا بولس الرسول * 
*
* 
*كورنثوس الاولي 15: 47 – 50*
*47 الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
48 كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضًا، وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضًا.
49 وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ، سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضًا صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ.*
*
* 
*فهو شابهنا ليجعلنا نشابهه*
*
* 
*اذا كلمة في ايام جسده اعتراف واضح بلاهوته وتجسده وموته وقيامته وصعوده * 
*
* 
*ويكمل بعدها ويقول قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات * 
*اولا قدم * 
*انا اقدم شئ لانسان اخر كفعل انتظر مقابله * 
*تعني ان المسيح بحالة البشريه قدم شئ عن شئ فما هو الذي قدم وقدم عن من * 
*هو قدم هذه الطلبه والتضرع لكي يقبل الاب فداء البشرية ويقبل الكفاره * 
*
* 
*وما هو الدليل عن انه قدمها عن البشريه * 
*لان المسيح في شخصه لا يحتاج ان يتضرع لانه قال * 
*
* 
*إنجيل متى 28: 18*
*
* 
*فَتَقَدَّمَ 			يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: 			«دُفِعَ 			إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ 			وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ،*
*
* 
*ولكن نحن الذين نحتاج ان نصرخ الي الله ونذرف الدموع في تضرعنا * 
*فهو قدم ذلك عنا وليس خوفا من الصلب وطلب ان ينجو منه * 
*
* 
*ثم يكمل ويقول للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت * 
*ويقول البعض ان كان هو الله فهو لايحتاج ان يقول ذلك لانه يقدر ان يخلص نفسه * 
*وللتوضيح * 
*ان المسيح الوسيط المصالح بين الاب والبشر فهو يوضح ان هذا الفداء ليس بشئ بسيط ولكنه الام نفسيه رهيبه تحملها عننا فهو يوضح ان المسيح الاقنوم الثاني المتجسد الذي اخلي نفسه بارادته لاجل الفداء كما اوضحت سابقا وايضا هو واحد مع الاب اي وحدانية الجوهر كما وضحت سابقا يطلب من الاب ان يقبل هذا الفداء ويتكلم عن الموت الذي هو الانفصال عن الله * 
*لان الموتي الجسدي اسماه المسيح نوم او رقاد * 
*
* 
*يوحنا 11*
*
* 
*11 قَالَ هذَا وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لأُوقِظَهُ».
12 فَقَالَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَاسَيِّدُ، إِنْ كَانَ قَدْ نَامَ فَهُوَ يُشْفَى».
13 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ، وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ*
*
* 
*سفر أعمال الرسل 7: 60*
*
* 
*ثُمَّ 			جَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَصَرَخَ 			بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: 			«يَارَبُّ، 			لاَ تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هذِهِ الْخَطِيَّةَ». 			وَإِذْ 			قَالَ هذَا رَقَدَ.*
*

2) سفر أعمال الرسل 13: 36*
*
* 
*لأَنَّ 			دَاوُدَ بَعْدَ مَا خَدَمَ جِيلَهُ 			بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ، رَقَدَ وَانْضَمَّ 			إِلَى آبَائِهِ، وَرَأَى فَسَادًا.*
*

3) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11: 30*
*
* 
*مِنْ 			أَجْلِ هذَا فِيكُمْ كَثِيرُونَ 			ضُعَفَاءُ وَمَرْضَى، وَكَثِيرُونَ 			يَرْقُدُونَ.*
*

4) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 6*
*
* 
*وَبَعْدَ 			ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً 			لأَكْثَرَ مِنْ خَمْسِمِئَةِ أَخٍ، 			أَكْثَرُهُمْ بَاق إِلَى الآنَ. 			وَلكِنَّ 			بَعْضَهُمْ قَدْ رَقَدُوا.*
*

5) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 18*
*
* 
*إِذًا 			الَّذِينَ رَقَدُوا فِي الْمَسِيحِ 			أَيْضًا هَلَكُوا!*
*

6) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 51*
*
* 
*هُوَذَا 			سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ: 			لاَ 			نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا، وَلكِنَّنَا 			كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ،*
*

7) رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 3: 4*
*
* 
*وَقَائِلِينَ: 			«أَيْنَ 			هُوَ مَوْعِدُ مَجِيئِهِ؟ لأَنَّهُ 			مِنْ حِينَ رَقَدَ الآبَاءُ كُلُّ 			شَيْءٍ بَاق هكَذَا مِنْ بَدْءِ 			الْخَلِيقَةِ».*
*
* 
*فهو يطلب الاب ان يقيم البشريه في جسده ويخلص الكل من الموت الابدي*
*
* 
*الجزء الرابع والمهم هو سمع له من اجل تقواه * 
*
* 
*واضرب مثال توضيحي * 
*لو وقعت في ضائقة ماديه وطلبت من صديق ان يخلصني من هذه الضيقه فهل هذا معناه انه لم تكن ضيقه من الاصل ام معناها بمساعدة الصديقه هذه الضيقه الماديه عبرت سريعا؟ * 
*ومثال اخر * 
*لو مرضت وطلبت من الله ان يشفيني فشفاني وسمع طلبتي هل معناها اني لم امرض ام مرضت وشفيت سريعا ؟ بالطبع المرض جاء ومر سريعا * 
*
* 
*وهاذا هو معني سمع له بان تكون الام الصلب والموت سريعه ويقبل خلاص البشريه من الموت الابدي ويقبل الفداء المقدم بدم جسده*
*
* 
*وهل معلمنا بولس الرسول وضح عقيدة الصلب في رسالة العبرانيين ؟*
*
* 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 2*
*
* 
*نَاظِرِينَ 			إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ 			يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ 			الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ، احْتَمَلَ 			الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِينًا بِالْخِزْيِ، 			فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ.*
*
* 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 9: 12*
*
* 
*وَلَيْسَ 			بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُول، بَلْ بِدَمِ 			نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً 			إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً 			أَبَدِيًّا.*
*
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 9: 25*
*
* 
*وَلاَ 			لِيُقَدِّمَ نَفْسَهُ مِرَارًا 			كَثِيرَةً، كَمَا يَدْخُلُ رَئِيسُ 			الْكَهَنَةِ إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ كُلَّ 			سَنَةٍ بِدَمِ آخَرَ.*
*
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 12*
*
* 
*لِذلِكَ 			يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا، لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَ 			الشَّعْبَ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، تَأَلَّمَ 			خَارِجَ الْبَابِ.*
*
* 
*وبالفعل المسيح مات قبل اللصين وقام في اليوم الثالث واقامنا معه ونلنا الفداء بدم صليبه * 
*
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 أبريل 2012)

كل الشكر لك فادى 
ولاخى اغريغوريوس 
موضوع مميز ومشاركة رائعه منكما 
​


----------

